# E5550 and integrated SIM card / 3G modem

## petan

Hi,

My laptop has a 3G modem inside, but my system doesn't seem to recognize it fully. It seems that kernel see it, I can see

```
petanb@localhost /usr/src/linux-4.5.0 $ dmesg | grep wwan0                                                                                                                                                                                                                     

[    3.609284] cdc_mbim 2-8:2.12 wwan0: register 'cdc_mbim' at usb-0000:00:14.0-8, CDC MBIM, ce:8c:45:d8:52:4b

[   12.408177] cdc_mbim 2-8:2.12 wwp0s20u8c2i12: renamed from wwan0
```

Which is likely the modem itself, but network manager doesn't see it and the Broadband is grayed out (I use KDE4).

----------

## NeddySeagoon

petan,

Your post tells that the modem is a USB device.  We need its Vendor and Device IDs to discover the kernel modules it needs.

What does lsusb show?

----------

## petan

it's not USB it's integrated on mother board.

```
Bus 001 Device 005: ID 0a5c:5800 Broadcom Corp. BCM5880 Secure Applications Processor

Bus 001 Device 004: ID 1bcf:28ae Sunplus Innovation Technology Inc. 

Bus 001 Device 003: ID 8087:0a2a Intel Corp. 

Bus 001 Device 002: ID 8087:8001 Intel Corp. 

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0003 Linux Foundation 3.0 root hub

Bus 002 Device 003: ID 413c:81b1 Dell Computer Corp. 

Bus 002 Device 002: ID 046d:c52f Logitech, Inc. Unifying Receiver

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

```

----------

## petan

regarding kernel modules I believe they are OK the kernel recognizes device and I can see it in terminal when I list interfaces:

```
1: lo: <LOOPBACK,UP,LOWER_UP> mtu 65536 qdisc noqueue state UNKNOWN group default 

    link/loopback 00:00:00:00:00:00 brd 00:00:00:00:00:00

    inet 127.0.0.1/8 brd 127.255.255.255 scope host lo

       valid_lft forever preferred_lft forever

    inet6 ::1/128 scope host 

       valid_lft forever preferred_lft forever

2: eno1: <NO-CARRIER,BROADCAST,MULTICAST,UP> mtu 1500 qdisc pfifo_fast state DOWN group default qlen 1000

    link/ether f8:ca:b8:4e:36:28 brd ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff

3: sit0@NONE: <NOARP> mtu 1480 qdisc noop state DOWN group default 

    link/sit 0.0.0.0 brd 0.0.0.0

4: wwp0s20u8c2i12: <BROADCAST,MULTICAST,NOARP> mtu 1500 qdisc noop state DOWN group default qlen 1000

    link/ether f2:26:3e:2e:54:95 brd ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff

5: wlp2s0: <BROADCAST,MULTICAST,UP,LOWER_UP> mtu 1500 qdisc mq state UP group default qlen 1000

    link/ether 10:02:b5:4b:c5:f3 brd ff:ff:ff:ff:ff:ff

    inet 192.168.137.14/24 brd 192.168.137.255 scope global dynamic wlp2s0

       valid_lft 604671sec preferred_lft 604671sec

    inet6 fe80::1202:b5ff:fe4b:c5f3/64 scope link 

       valid_lft forever preferred_lft forever
```

 it's network manager that doesn't see it

----------

## NeddySeagoon

petan,

It seems as if you have a Dell Wireless 5809e

It has several interfaces and several operating modes. You need to get your 'modem' into the right mode.

That reference in a follow up, it looks like you will need to find and follow the rest of the thread.

I'm not sure how wwp0s20u8c2i12 will work.  You need to authenticate before you can use the connection.

The traditional way to do that was to make these devices behave as a real serial modem but faster.  Then you log in to  the remote end, once that works, PPP is started.

I'm guessing that you will need PPPoE here as you already have an ethernet interface.

----------

## petan

Right so how can I just get it work in a way that I just enter PIN code for SIM card and get connected? Which is pretty much how it would work if I was on Mac or Windows?

I understand that hardware support on linux is far worse, given lack of full time developers and that vendors of HW focus on Micro$oft more than on open source community, but still, is there a way to make nm recognize this? So that I can use it to connect there?

Why is Broadband grayed out there? Do I need to recompile it in a special way or something? Or can I just tell it to manage this interface? The kernel clearly seems to recognize it, which is why it's listed as network interface, so this is probably issue with Network Manager? Is there some CLI alternative that I could use? With proper documentation and idiot-friendly step by step howto?

----------

